# Canada hires trio of top guns



## Pikache (8 Mar 2005)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20050308.wdnd0308/BNStory/National/

By ALLAN SWIFT

Tuesday, March 8, 2005 Updated at 4:51 PM EST

Canadian Press
  Advertisement

Montreal â â€ A small Montreal company founded by three top gun fighter pilots has won a $94-million contract from the federal government to provide jets and pilots for Canadian Forces training exercises.

Top Aces Consulting Inc. said Tuesday it's the first time a private company will provide fighter jet combat support services to the Forces, although companies like Bombardier Inc. already do pilot training for the air force.

The initial three-year contract can be renewed for two more years, and after that the Department of National Defence will seek bids for a much longer term contract.

Didier Toussaint, president of Top Aces, said his company will buy eight Dornier jet fighters and provide pilots for the training at army, air force and navy bases all over Canada.

Advertisements
click here
Budget 2004ad1
Click Heread1

During live training scenarios, Top Aces jets will simulate different threats such as a cruise missile, drug trafficking aircraft or hijacked aircraft.

They will provide towing targets and test radar and communications performance.

Mr. Toussaint, who along with his two partners achieved the highest level of CF-18 fighter pilots before retiring to other jobs, said Top Aces is taking advantage of a trend to outsource military services.

â Å“Canada is really the leader to establish a partnership with industry on that scale,â ? Mr. Toussaint said in an interview.

â Å“I'm aware that some NATO countries and the United States are keeping a close look on how this has evolved in Canada, and we're definitely looking at further growth in other countries as well.â ?

The contract announced Tuesday, officially called Interim Contracted Airborne Training Services, is described as the first private contract of its kind to provide the full scope of combat support required by the Canadian military.

Defence Minister Bill Graham in a statement that â Å“combining civilian support with military training has proven to be a successful partnershipâ ? for services like pilot training to operations support.

â Å“These agreements will provide the Canadian Forces with the training our sailors, soldiers, and aircrew require to fulfill their duties both at home and abroad,â ? Mr. Graham said.

Founded in 2000, Top Aces' former fighter pilots do consulting to aerospace companies. They have another branch to help corporations integrate fighter pilot techniques into companies to make them more efficient.

Until 2002, the Department of National Defence provided the combat training service itself, using five CE 144 Challengers and 26 CT-133 Silver Stars.

One of the losing bids was aerospace giant Bombardier Inc., although it already has three different pilot training contracts with the Canadian Forces and NATO.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Mar 2005)

Alphas?


----------



## crazyleggs (9 Mar 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24863.0.html


----------



## jmacleod (9 Mar 2005)

Yes, the aircraft are Dornier Alpha Jets, (flown by the French Air Force Flight Demo Squadron
- Patrouille de France), and a first rate, high performance fighter trainer, at a resonable price
I would think. We had heard that this contract would be awarded after the Federal Budget
was approved. Although I would prefer the Air Force to undertake all pilot and related aircrew
training, the Aces Three contract is a sign of the times. MacLeod


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Mar 2005)

What kind of fast jets did they provide? Anybody know? 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1613



News Release
Canadian Forces Ink Deal for â Å“Enemyâ ? Aircraft

NR-05.018 - March 8, 2005

OTTAWA â â€œ The Government of Canada has awarded three national standing offers to Top Aces Consulting Inc. of Pointe Claire, Quebec to provide fast jets for Canadian Forces training exercises. The jets will provide a number of airborne training services including simulating hostile aircraft, towing targets, testing radar and communications performance, as well as providing airborne support for air defence.

The standing offers are valued at up to $93.9 million for a period of three years, with two one-year options to renew.

â Å“From international pilot training to contracted support to operations, combining civilian support with military training has proven to be a successful partnership,â ? said Defence Minister Bill Graham. â Å“These agreements will provide the Canadian Forces with the training our sailors, soldiers, and aircrew require to fulfill their duties both at home and abroad.â ?

â Å“Effective and realistic training is critical to maintaining the preparedness of a modern military force,â ? said General Rick Hillier, Chief of the Defence Staff. â Å“These agreements will enable the Canadian Forces to draw on a host of airborne training services to ensure we are able to meet the demands of today's challenging security environment.â ?

Top Aces Consulting Inc.was deemed the winning bidder after a thorough evaluation of all bids.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (10 Mar 2005)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27992.0.html


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (10 Mar 2005)

My apologies. I did try and find a related post. I guess I should have looked harder!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Mar 2005)

Posts for 10 Mar 2005 for the following times were 15:36.19, 1549.40 and 16:05.08 were merged from the Joint  board.


----------

